# 2008 25hp merc 4 stroke



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

I just posted a thread about my 06. It did exactly what you were describing the first time I took it out (used with 21 hours, had sat for a year). It only did it that one time and hasn't done it since. Curious to see other responses.


----------



## Mooseknuckle (Oct 9, 2012)

I changed the plugs and now it runs like new. I fouled them with all the sea foam I ran in there, and now I am up and running no issues.


----------

